# Changing a light bulb



## Shodan (Nov 15, 2005)

How many group posters does it take to change a light bulb?

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs

27 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs

53 to flame the spell checkers

41 to correct spelling/grammar flames

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ...

another 6 to condemn those 6 as anal-retentive

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp"

15 know-it-alls who claim *they* were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct

156 to email the participant's ISPs complaining that they are in violation of their "acceptable use policy"

109 to post that this group is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb group

203 to demand that cross posting to hardware forum, off-topic forum, and lightbulb group about changing light bulbs be stopped

111 to defend the posting to this group saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts *are* relevant to this group

306 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty

27 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs

14 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group

33 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"

12 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy

19 to quote the "Me too's" to say "Me three"

4 to suggest that posters request the light bulb FAQ

44 to ask what is a "FAQ"

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

143 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs"

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again....


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 15, 2005)

Shodan said:
			
		

> 1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again....


 
That's my favorite


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh my God, that is exactly the way we change a light bulb at the Dojang we all have input, the funny thing is, it never got changed.
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Nov 15, 2005)

An oldie but a goodie, from USENET!


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 15, 2005)

rofl....lol....that is true....and I'm proud to be one of the bunch...


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 11, 2006)

And I am the last....


----------



## crushing (Jul 11, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> And I am the last....




"1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again...."

LOL!  Did you put this thread on your calendar last November?

Anyway, I'm glad the thread asks, "How many group posters does it take to change a light bulb?" instead of "How many group posters does it take to screw in a light bulb?" because they don't make light bulbs that big!


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 11, 2006)

Shodan said:
			
		

> 143 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs"


 
:lol: 

I got that response on Martial Talk at least once.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 11, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'm glad the thread asks, "How many group posters does it take to change a light bulb?" instead of "How many group posters does it take to screw in a light bulb?" because they don't make light bulbs that big!


 
Plus, "changing a light bulb" is the proper term, NOT "screwing in a light bulb."


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep sounds like MT alright... along with Mods and Mentors fitting somewhere along in there ....


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Jul 12, 2006)

re: crushing: "Anyway, I'm glad the thread asks, "How many group posters does it take to change a light bulb?" instead of "How many group posters does it take to screw in a light bulb?" because they don't make light bulbs that big!"

Reminds me of my favorite: How many mice does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

- Just two, but I don't know how they'd get in there.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 12, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> And I am the last....


:whip: 



:uhyeah:


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jul 12, 2006)

Shodan said:
			
		

> How many group posters does it take to change a light bulb?


1361.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 12, 2006)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> How many mice does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
> 
> - Just two, but I don't know how they'd get in there.


 
LOL


----------



## Jimi (Jul 12, 2006)

I have one for you all. How many egomaniacs does it take to change a light bulb?


Answer: Just one to hold the bulb while the rest of the world revolves around them.


----------

